# Mobil Medic trauma gear?



## FDNY343 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any experience with this company?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

What do you need the gear for? Your agency should supply everything.


----------



## FDNY343 (Mar 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What do you need the gear for? Your agency should supply everything.



Vol. Department and I don't mind spending the money


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

Fair enough. I don't know much about them other than hearing the name a couple times. Never heard anything bad about them. Kinda pricey if I remember correctly but if you don't mind spending the money that doesn't really matter.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 18, 2012)

What exactly are you looking for?
I've had good experiences with dealmed.com for consumables and my bp cuff set.

One of my companies uses medicsoncall.com for supplies, my airway bag and splint bag were purchased from there. I got my trauma bag from galls. It's one of the dyna-med bags, I'm very happy with it and would order from there again. 

All said and done I have over a grand invested in my gear, so that crap gets expensive. I'd avoid paying out of pocket if you can. 

That said, the site you mentioned looks to have some decent bags at fair prices.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard good things about them as well. For expensive bags I really like Conterra. 

For my wilderness work I've got one of their modular kits and its awesome. I was able to arrange it exactly how I need it and can adjust if its not working. I also have a couple buddies working SAR that use some of the backpacks and really like them.


----------

